# Dirt2 oder Shift?



## DrSin (10. September 2009)

Ich brauch irgendwie eine Entscheidungshilfe, nächste Woche kommt Shift, kurz darauf kommt Dirt2 raus 
Nur was soll ich nehmen?
Grid hab ich geliebt, und denke das Dirt2 ähnlich ist, NFS Shift ist ein Hoffnungsträger und hab es auf der GC gesehen, hat mir auch sehr zugesagt.

Was würdet ihr nehmen?

Demo von Shift erst abwarten?
Umgekehrt?

_Edit: angepasst da um eine woche vertan_


----------



## CroCop86 (10. September 2009)

Ich würd beides kaufen 

Schmarn 

Warte die Demos ab und zock die bissal dann kannst dich entscheiden, aber im zweifel dann doch eher NFS Shift.


----------



## Otep (10. September 2009)

Also ich werd mir auf jeden Fall Dirt 2 holen  mir hat der 1. Teil schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht und war der Grund das ich mir auch Grid geholt habe... Shift hat mir noch nie sehr gut gefallen...


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2009)

Also GRID hab ich bis zum verrecken gezockt, Drit1 nie.
Fahre alles gern und wie gesagt hab Shift auf der GC angezockt, Steuerung hat mir zugesagt und das ist ja recht wichtig.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass das Game sehr viel im MP gezockt werden soll 

Beides geht erst mal nicht - Finanzen.


----------



## CroCop86 (10. September 2009)

Dann wie gesagt bevor du kaufst erst die Demos anzocken


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2009)

Naja angezockt hab ich ja NSF, und es hat mich überzeugt.

Ne Demo von Dirt2 wäre also zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ne feine Sache


----------



## CroCop86 (10. September 2009)

Dann wenn keine Demo kommt von Dirt 2 einfach NFS Shift zulegen


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2009)

Oder so.. wenn also heute in einer Woche ein V Thread von mir mit Shift im Forum ist, dann wisst ihr ja das das Game nix war.

Hab dann mal die Amazon Version genommen, mal gucken was es mit mit dem Elite Modus aufsich hat.


----------



## Galford (10. September 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man hier über die PC-Versionen spricht. Dirt 2 für PC erscheint erst im Dezember (wegen DX 11 Unterstützung), d. h. es liegen 2 bis 3 Monate zwischen Shift und Dirt 2. 
Eine Demo von Dirt 2 für den PC wird kaum vor November erscheinen, die Demos von Dirt2 für Konsolen gibt es schon. 

Für PS3 und XBox360 erscheint DIRT 2 offiziell am 11. September (morgen), kann aber bei vielen Händlern schon gekauft werden. 

Bei Shift wird gerade von EA und Slightly Mad geprüft, wann man Zeit findet um eine Demo zu erstellen und Meldungen besagen, dass es 100% KEINE Demo vor Release geben wird.


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2009)

Somit hat sich das Problem in Luft aufgelöst.
Shift ist bestellt


----------

